# SPS Einsteiger - Wie fange ich an und mit welcher Steuerung?



## P!P (16 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute,

bin voellig neu hier im Forum. Mit SPS hatte ich zwar schon in meinem Maschinenebaustudium zu tun, hatte danach aber keine weiteren Beruehrungspunkte mit dem Thema.
Nun moechte ich mich mit dem Thema naeher befassen und eine einfache Steuerung aufbauen.

Die Steuerung soll folgendes koennen:

- Zeitschaltuhr fuer max. 5 Geraete (230V)
- Lueftersteuerung (4-stufiger Trafo vorhanden), Steuerung der Stufen je nach Temperatur
- Notaus bei Ueberschreiten einer Maximaltemperatur

Jetzt gehts aber schon los, mit welchem Geraet beschaeftige ich mich am besten? Es gibt ja riesiges arsenal an Steuerungen und Programmiersprachen...
Sollte halt einfach zu lernen sein und ich will das ganze selbst aufbauen.
Was noch zu erwaehnen waere, hab hier ein "Simatic KPT 400 Basic" Bedienpanel rumliegen. Lohnt es sich damit zu beschaeftigen? Die eigentlichen Steuerungen, also eine S7-1200, ist ja auch nicht gerade billig. Bin auch fuer alle moeglichen Alternativen offen.

Wuerde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir helfen koennt!

Beste Gruesse

Philipp


----------



## Morymmus (16 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

als kleine "Entscheidungshilfe" würde ich gerne noch folgende Begriffe in den Raum werfen:

- Dein Budget
- Vorkenntnisse in Programmiersprachen
- Evtl bereits vorhandene Programmiersoftware/Hardware
- möglicher Bauraum (also suchst Du etwas kompaktes oder spielt das keine Rolle?)
- Erweiterbarkeit

Alles Dinge, die die Entscheidung für Steuerung A und gegen B beeinflussen können.

Nun zu den bereits genannten Anforderungen:

- *Zeitschaltuhr:* Suchst Du eine Zeitschaltuhr die zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit ein- bzw. ausschaltet oder suchst Du einen Nachlauf von z.B. 30min. Im ersteren Fall benötigst Du eine Möglichkeit auf eine Uhrzeit zuzugreifen

- *Lüftersteuerung nach Temperatur:* Ich würde da auf jeden Fall Koppelrelais zum schalten der Trafostufen vorsehen um die SPS-Ausgänge zu schützen. Hast Du schon ein Konzept, wie Du die Temperatur in die SPS bekommen möchtest? 

- *Not-Aus beim Überschreiten einer Maximaltemperatur:* Das Wegschalten über eine Maximaltemperatur ist kein Problem für eine SPS, allerdings musst Du selber entscheiden, ob das für Deinen Prozess sinnvoll ist... Soll diese Abschaltung dem Bediener/Benutzer i-wie mitgeteilt werden, oder darf er die Abschaltung der Lüftung durch Überhitzung "erleben"? ;-)


----------



## SPS_A (16 Oktober 2018)

Hi Philipp,
es kommt wohl immer darauf an, was du auf Dauer damit machen willst und welche weiteren Anwendungen hinzukommen. Ich arbeite am liebsten mit WAGO, aber es kommt halt imo schon sehr auf das Anwendungsgebiet an. Deine bisherige Aufgabenstellung wirst du wohl mit jeder Steuerung (Das wäre wahrscheinlich sogar was für eine Siemens LOGO!?) realisieren können, aber ggfs. wirst du dich ja in der Zukunft weiter mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Wenn es dann in Richtung Datenübertragung, Visualisierung, Protokolle, ... geht sollte man sich schon Gedanken machen, was man denn eigentlich alles möchte. Dein Bedienpanel hat, zumindest auf den ersten Blick, ein Modbusinterface, so dass dies herstellerunabhängig genutzt werden kann (Vermutung).

Viele Grüße


----------

